# [ODMP] Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department, California ~ March 23, 2006



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on March 23, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18255*


----------

